# DIY Headphone/Speakers Amp



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Being that I am in Iraq and thousands of miles away from my car I have been spending a lot of time with my headphones. Being the DIY type I have been building a lot of different amps/DACs. Here is my latest project.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn Firewall! Can't see the pics!


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Was this a kit, plans or from scratch ? I wish I had the testicular fortitude to tackle something like this.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

speakerboy said:


> Wow. Was this a kit, plans or from scratch ? I wish I had the testicular fortitude to tackle something like this.


It's kind of a from scratch/plans. I purchased the bare PCBs for the amp/power supply. All the rest I did from scratch. All the parts came from maybe a dozen different suppliers. I even went as far as to design my own I/O board for it.

This is actually one of four that I am building. One for myself and three for other headphone addicts. 

As I headphone amp it sounds phenomenal. Probably one of the best if not the best solid state designs available. 

But it can also be used as a pre-amp or a speaker amp pushing 50w max. I look forward to trying it with some efficient speakers when I get home. People that have heard it pushing speakers say that it sounds excellent.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

wow, those look awesome!  Great work.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

You have outdone yourself homie! Can't wait to see it!


----------

